# Battery meter missing from bottom toolbar



## Michael

*Windows Vista*

This is probably the simplest fix but I just don't see it.  It's usually there on the bottom right of my screen. I've tried all the right click options (I think), including digging through the Properties. Cant seem to find a way to restore it.

Off to bed for me now, but if anyone can help I'd be much obliged. Back online in the morning...


----------



## historyb

this might help:

Volume, Battery (Power) or Network Icon Disappear or Missing from Vista Taskbar Notification Area (System Tray) My Digital Life

Though you might have tried this.


----------



## Zenas

I suspect shenanigans my friend. 

It is possible, even probable, that Apple programmers in all of their free time hacked your computer and stole your Vista battery icon in an act of inter-hardware trickery. I suggest emailing Bill Gates and petitioning to have the Windows programmers launch a counter-attack on your behalf and steal your icon back.

Oh wait, the Windows programmers are too busy trying to fix Vista.

Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## VictorBravo

My battery meter disappears after initial startup if the battery is more than 50% charged. It shows up when the charge drops below that. You can always find it if you want by expanding the toolbar.

'course, I'm using lowly XP, but it is updated. It didn't used to do it but now does it after the update.


----------

